# Weekend Plans



## CN2622 (Mar 22, 2021)

What does everyone have planned for this weekend?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I, recently retired, am going to be an ass and ask, what is a "weekend"? 

But seriously, not sure yet, it may involve burgers.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Visit one of my daughters.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Like @CharlieParker, I am retired. And the thing I love most about it is I don't have to wake up to an alarm clock. Unless I have an morning appointment - and I rarely do - I sleep in. I consider it one of the greatest gifts of retirement.

Weekends or weekdays ... doesn't matter. In fact, being able to do shopping during the week is another great perk.

This weekend? MARCH MADNESS, BABY!!!!


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Going out for lunch with the wife today and then visiting some wineries. Date night tomorrow night.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Working 12 hours overnight tonight and then 8 hours overnight both Saturday and Sunday. So, not much. I'm sure BF will feed me well between shifts as that will be our only time together. 17yo is taking over my apartment to use with her friends so can't go home anyway. 

This is my life every other weekend. NEXT weekend will be a lot more fun, just like last weekend was fun.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty standard depending on how I feel. Getting dose 1 of covid vaccine today. If no side effects, there will be traditional family pizza night tonight, volunteer work tomorrow morning, home projects tomorrow afternoon, sunday morning church, and sunday afternoon rest and week prep.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Going to spend the entire day in the car Saturday with my wife’s aunt and uncle. On the positive side we’re going to Yosemite, on the negative side it’s far and we probably won’t get back until 11pm and I’m old and it’s past my bedtime.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Out in the studio painting most of the day Saturday, then dinner with the wife. Our oldest is coming over with her husband Sunday for a visit. I love seeing her, she's such a great kid!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It's going to be a busy weekend. Meeting with a new director (theatre) at 11 AM Friday. New pear trees arriving today also. Need to get them settled and start two week acclimation. Prep mower for summer season, mothball snow blower. Trim apple trees. Burn blackberry bramble. Measure pavilion for sun shades. Plan a weeks menu and shop. and if all of that gets going, I have 3 kayaks to refurbish. Risk of frost ends April 2. I think that's everything.
Mrs. Nail works every other weekend. This is a work weekend.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I will be trying to solve some issues with my house construction being caused by supply chain issues.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Paragliding in Wakkerstroom, Oh wait, our commie government is still imposing travel restrictions, movies it is then. I am so sick of being restricted like a criminal.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jumping in the California ocean even if it's cold and watching UFC 260 with Mrs. Conan.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

BF is coming over tonight, we're BBQing turkey burgers; tomorrow dog grooming and a short walk with BF and a friend of mine. Possible pet care client Sunday, freelancing, and chores. It never seems to end, but at least tonight and tomorrow will be relaxing!


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m meeting my best friend for dinner. She’s getting a divorce, so we’ll probably go to a bar after dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Totally winging it this weekend. We have one grandson, so I see grilling and maybe fishing Saturday. 

Church Sunday.


----------



## CN2622 (Mar 22, 2021)

Can this be closed?


----------

